# Zebronics dealer in Nehru Place



## montylee (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi everyone,

After searching much i finally found a Zebronics dealer in Nehru Place. Here is the address:

*JR Infotech*

*Address: *  92  Nehru Place 
              (Deepali Building) 
              Shop # 111, 
              Kalkaji, Delhi  110019

*Phone: *   41395535, 41617939

Hope this helps!


----------



## sysfilez (Oct 11, 2006)

montylee said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> 
> After searching much i finally found a Zebronics dealer in Nehru Place. Here is the address:
> 
> ...


every now n then i hear abt zebronics, how r the products rated? and wat all products do they have?


----------



## montylee (Oct 11, 2006)

Their cabinets are quite popular with a pethora of options. Also, their power supplies are quite good too.

For more info: check www.zebronics.net


----------

